# Token Build Complete



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are some shots of my Token Sidney frame I completed building last week. Other than the groupo, brakes and saddle, most of the components are Token products. I purchased the frameset a few months ago and bought the majority of parts off of eBay and from Professional Cycling Discount with the intent of building up it over the winter. However, I couldn’t resist putting the bike together early.

I took the bike out on a 40 mile test ride on Sunday and was very happy with the way it rode. The bike climbs very well (it’s just under 16 pounds as shown) and is stable on the descents. My Trek Madone has Shimano Dura Ace, so I did have to break the habit of trying to move the SRAM force levers from side to side to go up the cogs. I have to admit, out of the box, the Force group was a lot easier to dial-in than the Shimano. Maybe I got lucky.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

wow, that's a great looking bike! is there anything on the bike that is not made of carbon fiber?


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

how much did the build work out to with the all token products? Does it include the token all aluminum cassettes and token jockey wheels? You should've went with the Token carbon fibre saddle too!


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

I've always liked the lugged look on a carbon frame. Looks like a top quality racer to me. I've used those same bottle cages on my Fondriest and had the bottom tab break off after a couple of months...be gentle.

Enjoy...


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Cheers! said:


> how much did the build work out to with the all token products? Does it include the token all aluminum cassettes and token jockey wheels? You should've went with the Token carbon fibre saddle too!


I haven't done an official tally (kind of scared to) but I would estimate around 2500-3000 bucks. I did get a very nice deal on the frame, which helped keep the price down. I decided to avoid the fancy Token pullies and cassette since I wanted durability in the drivetrain. I do have a carbon Token saddle, but I didn't find it comfortable when I sat and rode on it.


----------



## Ken Wells (Mar 21, 2007)

So, are we talking bus, subway or stinky McDonalds bathroom tokens here? What is this a token of-Carbon Fiber?


----------



## Spear Legweak (Mar 27, 2006)

to-ken [toh-kuh n] -noun

3. a memento; souvenir; keepsake: _The seashell was a token of their trip. _

troll?

OP, nice bike. Howz the wheelz?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Token C50 Carbon Clincher Wheels*



Spear Legweak said:


> OP, nice bike. Howz the wheelz?


I've only ridden on the wheels once for about 35 miles. The hubs spin up very nicely with its ceramic bearings, and they are good climbers. I weigh just under 140 lbs, and don't notice any flex or creaks (so far).


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks really sharp. You're having gobs of fun, first your Trek now this bike. You'll have to give us some ride reports when you get in some more miles.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Very nice. Here's mine, sans paint or stickers. I got the model with the ISP and diamond-shaped tubes. Same bars, Token cranks as well.
Sorry for the crappy image.


----------



## hanpark (Aug 13, 2007)

*Solid Company?*

Great looking bikes. I was wondering....why token? is it a new company that I should know about? Haven't heard much about them.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Token is a Taiwanese rebranding house. I believe most of their carbon products are made by Gigantex http://www.gigantex.com.tw/. Overall the products seem to be good quality and very competitively priced.


----------



## hanpark (Aug 13, 2007)

*token price list?*

cool...thanks. i haven't been able to access their site yet...maybe because my internet is slow today but will definitely check it out later.

i had another question. i was wondering if there was a price list of all their bikes. i'm trying to find out prices on a couple. one of them is including a time trial bike called the gloria carbon frameset and/or the average price on a complete build. any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

The frame itself is made by Trigon.

http://www.greatgocycles.com

The bars, cranks, etc. are indeed made by Gigantex. Ditto for the rims. Hubs are made by Novatec, I think, spokes by Pillar Spoke.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

those bars are the EXACT same ones as my carbonlord bars. don't you love 'em? Does token have the bars the same way, without the ergo bend?


----------



## Vancemac (Jul 20, 2006)

I recently purchased the new Token Corsa frame to replace an old frame that had cracked. I'm very pleased, so far. Right around 1kg for a medium. 

Are the stickers removable on those Token wheels?


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

FondriestFan said:


> The frame itself is made by Trigon.
> 
> http://www.greatgocycles.com
> 
> The bars, cranks, etc. are indeed made by Gigantex. Ditto for the rims. Hubs are made by Novatec, I think, spokes by Pillar Spoke.



Do you know if KHS is rebranding carbon frames made by Trigon also. My new Flite Fusion Carbon frame looks suspiciously like one of those Trigon frames.

That Token build is gorgeous BTW, love it!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

davcruz said:


> Do you know if KHS is rebranding carbon frames made by Trigon also. My new Flite Fusion Carbon frame looks suspiciously like one of those Trigon frames.
> 
> That Token build is gorgeous BTW, love it!


Indeed they are. These frames appear under many names. Blue are also made by Trigon. Norco, Leopard Cycles, etc.

Trigon makes stuff for Deda as well. So far, to say I've been happy would be an understatement. I wasn't sure at first. I love it now.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

What a sweet looking ride. Well done. 

? - are those tubular or clincher wheels?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Token Stickers*



Vancemac said:


> Are the stickers removable on those Token wheels?


The stickers are probably removable becuase I've seen a few Token wheels on the web without them. However, they're applied with some process that keeps them in place very well. In fact, I clean the wheels with a soapy rag and the decals don't peel up at the edges like my old Spinergy wheel's decals did.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

millerinva said:


> What a sweet looking ride. Well done.
> 
> ? - are those tubular or clincher wheels?


Thanks for the compliment, the wheel are clinchers


----------



## tlman46 (Sep 11, 2007)

davcruz said:


> Do you know if KHS is rebranding carbon frames made by Trigon also. My new Flite Fusion Carbon frame looks suspiciously like one of those Trigon frames.
> 
> That Token build is gorgeous BTW, love it!


Yeah, I perceive the same thing, and this was confirmed by someone at KHS, who says, "The Flite Team is manufactured by Trigon to KHS
specification."

I have been riding my 07 Flite Team frame (built up with a complete Sram Force group) since mid-summer, and LOVE it. KHS may have limited sex appeal, but it's a wonderful frame and super value.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

I must say it is an exceptionally well looking bike. I hope it rides as well as it looks.


----------



## Courageous Lion (May 4, 2008)

I am seriously considering using a TOKEN ACCURA group set on an AEGIS Victory Frame I am building. Currently the frame has a set of Reynolds Assault wheels, Token Ceramic headset, Token Spacers and a Token one piece handle bar and stem 44 CM x 130 MM that is on it. I have no group and have been looking closely at the quality of the Token Products I see and since no one seems to be making any in the US that I can find to match my HANDMADE IN MAINE USA frame, I guess I will consider the Token set. Be the first boy on the block with one. Otherwise it is going to be SRAM RED.


----------

